

Samsung unveils Orion, a dual-core chip for killer tablets and smartphones - elblanco
http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/samsung-unveils-orion-dual-core-chip-for-killer-tablets-and-smartphones-2010097/

======
acqq
I'm curious how "killer" it will be regarding power consumption. The present
Hummingbird based Samsung's best single-core S5PC110 is already in 45 nm, so
if they put two cores, the CPU will need twice as much power as now when both
whenever the second core has to do something.

~~~
hga
Well, the Hummingbird is based on the Cortex A8, which is in-order
superscalar. (True) multi-core ARMs like this Orion are necessarily based on
the Cortex A9, which was designed for up to 4 cores and is out-of-order
superscalar.

I'm not sure if we know how efficient the newer microarchitecture is in
general, and then there's going to be some overhead for multi-cored versions
like sharing the L2 cache (e.g. coherency) and so on.

